# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  Provisioned, briefed, loaded and ready to go.  Nothing left but to light this candle at 1230 zulu 4 August.Full debrief to follow!

## Island Visitor

Provisioned, briefed, loaded and ready to go.  Nothing left but to light this candle at 1230 zulu 4 August.

Full debrief to follow!

----------


## Dennis

Have a great trip!

----------


## Karibien

bon voyage!

----------


## rivertrash

Have fun and keep us posted.

----------


## Island Visitor

Merci!

Wheels up in 3.  

Bug out zero hour in 30 minutes.  Troops assembled, gear accounted for, ready to do the mission.  Let's light this candle!

----------

